# Mr. Olympia 2012 ~ who is going?



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2012)

For the first time we will be attending the Olympia weekend this year in Vegas, we already booked air and hotel.

I was hoping to get a bunch of people to have a meet-up!

*Who's going and who wants to meet up? *

We will bring IronMagLabs t-shirts!


----------



## Compoundsets (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 31, 2012)

Yup, I'm down; sixth year for me!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2012)

cool, I was thinking we could bring a bunch of t-shirts and hand them out to who ever comes to our little meet-up!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha! I've been pestering Curt and Fit N Buf about going this year, but I'm SURE some other people on here have got to be going! I know Aaron will be there!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm planning on going but haven't confirmed anything yet.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll be there and working at Expo.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 1, 2012)

Prince said:


> *Who's going and who wants to meet up? *



Would be great to meet you and Gena Marie!



ebfitness said:


> Haha! I've been *pestering *Curt and Fit N Buf about going this year, but I'm SURE some other people on here have got to be going! I know Aaron will be there!



Brother, that's not pestering -- that's _encouragement!_


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

I would love to meet more of my IML family.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2012)

bump


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2012)

ill be in the US then, trying to plan on being in vegas for last week sept
I had been looking at the platinum membership, seemed a sweet deal with a few pics, tours, backstage etc


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 18, 2012)

You darn well better bring a 2XL t-shirt for me. I won't be at the show but will definitely be at the Expo on Friday.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2012)

yes, we will bring shirts, probably only around 100 though, or whatever fits into an extra suitcase.


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 18, 2012)

is heavy coming?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

Prince said:


> For the first time we will be attending the Olympia weekend this year in Vegas, we already booked air and hotel.
> 
> I was hoping to get a bunch of people to have a meet-up!
> 
> ...


 
Thats a lot of travelling for me for a free t-shirt, but if anyone wants to pay my airfare and put me up, i will be happy to go.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> is heavy coming?



we're trying to convince him to, but not sure.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm down


pars


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll have to see how the next couple of months play out.
If it goes according to plan, I would love to meet some of the IM crew.

If by slim chance heavy goes, I'm grabbin' a piece of dat ass.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2012)

Prince said:


> yes, we will bring shirts, probably only around 100 though, or whatever fits into an extra suitcase.




If you want you can ship a box to me and I'll bring them to your hotel or to the Expo, whichever works best for you.


----------



## L o s t (May 31, 2012)

Not enough intrigue for me to go this time.


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2012)

L o s t said:


> Not enough intrigue for me to go this time.



Jay Cutler's comeback to try and regain his title, and he said win or lose it's the last time he plans to compete.


----------



## L o s t (May 31, 2012)

Prince said:


> Jay Cutler's comeback to try and regain his title, and he said win or lose it's the last time he plans to compete.



Guess you must be a diehard fan.


----------



## ebfitness (May 31, 2012)

Prince said:


> Jay Cutler's comeback to try and regain his title, and he said win or lose it's the last time he plans to compete.


Our trip is completely booked now; let me know if you guys need help with anything.


----------



## btex34n88 (Aug 30, 2012)

I booked my flight and hotel grabbed a few tickets to the event...CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2012)

it's getting closer!

the IML team will be at the Jerry Beck booth handing out free t-shirts, not sure on which days yet.


----------



## Compoundsets (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone know around what time each day everything wraps up at the convention center? I have to work each day and get off at 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 28, 2012)

Prince said:


> it's getting closer!
> 
> the IML team will be at the Jerry Beck booth handing out free t-shirts, not sure on which days yet.



I never could find the booth.  Checked the map and there was no Jerry Beck booth listed.  Maybe we'll meet up someday. Oh well, had a great time anyway.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 28, 2012)

We were there and we will be there tomorrow, Jerry Beck's booth is Iron Asylum, in the very back by the stage. Come by tomorrow and get a free IronMagLabs shirt!!!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 28, 2012)

Damn, wish I could have went


----------

